# blue lobsters attack each other?



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I just walked past my aquarium and saw one lobster holding hte other upside down with his claws around hers. it looked like he was killing her, so I grabbed my stick and poked htem and htey both scuttled away. Did I save my one or interupt their mating?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Cray fish will fight and kill each other. They should not be kept together unless the tank is set up for it and is plenty large enough. Some species of crays are even more aggressive to each other than others.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This might help form Aquarium Lore: Blue Lobster / Blue Crayfish:


> Blue Lobsters are highly territorial and they should NOT be kept with others of their kind, or they may fight and gravely injure one another, unless there are lots of hiding place and the tank is large enough for all of them.


It also says that just one blue lobster needs a 20 gallon aquarium so unless you have a very large tank I think you are going to need to rehome one. Until you do try adding plenty of hiding spaces for them to get away from each other but I wouldn't try to keep them both for long. Also be aware if you have fish they will eat fish if they can catch them.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

After more research, they were just mating... seems i interupted their "happy" time.

I have a 125g long tank and tons of spaces to hide, so that should not be an issue. One likes to perch on top of the one house, climb a lot. i have 6-8 little ones scuddling around in hte small hiding places. Strange how I started with one, and a year later i have probably 15...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds like 125 gallons makes the difference. As the little ones grow you are going to have problems though.


----------

